# Pinestead Reef VIP - Owners Members raise your hand - start a directory



## CubaTravelExpert (Oct 28, 2015)

Do you know any Reef owners? 
Do you have their name/number/email?
 I'd love to get that from you AND if you are open to finding them on Facebook and inviting them to join this group, that would really get the ball rolling. Thanks!

"Pinestead Reef Owners (Timeshare)"

I am building an owner led DIRECTORY so that we can talk to each other directly, no third party, no middleman. I already did this for my hilton Head timeshare and we have over 1000 owners/weeks listed and it makes staying in touch, buying, selling, trading, etc EASY! Simple! 

How we did it = Do you know or can you get the phone number to your unit at the Reef? Call it one timer per week for 52 weeks and introduce yourself to the person staying in the unit - if they are an owner, explain you are building a directory and swap contact info as well as the FB group info... and they tell two friends and so on and so on...

I'd like to do this for our Traverse City property (and for my Boyne Mountain - Hemlock at Boyne and etc buildings on property)

From my FB group page - 

Idea: to create and share a directory of owners of the Pinestead Reef Resort property: Timeshare and fractional ownership. 

For easy connections, sharing, communicating and more - events, celebrations, buy/sell/trade your unit, holiday greetings, musings, memories, reconnecting, photos, building updates, the options are limitless...

Yes please do get to know your neighbors aka other owners and do share this group info. Take a moment the week before, during your stay, and week after to use the list to reach out to others and encourage them to also spread the word!

The stronger the community, the longer the friendships!

Now go and enjoy another day at the lake!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 28, 2015)

went ahead and moved this to the US central section for you!

on a side note, perhaps you or some of hte other owners can provide some recent photos of the resort?  we only show one in the database and its very old

http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Pinestead Reef-VIP&ID=10678

along with any other useful info about the resort that should be on the review page!


----------



## CubaTravelExpert (Dec 15, 2015)

*Pinestead VIP owners - raise your hands*



TUGBrian said:


> went ahead and moved this to the US central section for you!
> 
> on a side note, perhaps you or some of hte other owners can provide some recent photos of the resort?  we only show one in the database and its very old
> 
> ...



Yes, Thanks, more than happy to! Unit was updated two years ago, and property grounds have updates annually. 

Revisiting this thread for folks who have not seen it yet.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm a Pinestead Reef owner and I did join your Facebook page...I would love to get a database together so that we can avoid the middleman in purchasing those elusive summer weeks that now go for over $10K...

thanks for doing this... You can PM me for my details for your database.




OtherCubanJourneys said:


> Do you know any Reef owners?
> Do you have their name/number/email?
> I'd love to get that from you AND if you are open to finding them on Facebook and inviting them to join this group, that would really get the ball rolling. Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 20, 2015)

Brian,

I'm going back up in the Reef in April and I can take new pic's and write an updated review






TUGBrian said:


> went ahead and moved this to the US central section for you!
> 
> on a side note, perhaps you or some of hte other owners can provide some recent photos of the resort?  we only show one in the database and its very old
> 
> ...


----------



## CubaTravelExpert (Feb 5, 2016)

*got pics*

love to see updated photos of the renovations


----------



## CubaTravelExpert (Mar 23, 2016)

any other Pinestead Reef owners on Tug?


----------



## jmeninga (May 9, 2016)

We own 5 weeks at Pinestead


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 10, 2016)

jmeninga said:


> We own 5 weeks at Pinestead



Wow,  that is awesome that you own 15 weeks, I love the reef and prior to purchasing I had found your blog and that is what lead me to purchase my first 2 bedroom flex reef.


----------

